# You Know You Love Your V When.....



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

1. You quickly forgive your V pup (who can resist those eyes) after she chewed up your 2 most favorite & only pairs of expensive, discontinued patagonia undies!

2. I spend almost as much on Pumpkins groceries as I do my children

3. After being in the house with 3 young kids, seemingly, for days on end due to weather, while sick, I still put on my gear to do an off-leash session at 9pm when it was raining (not drizzling) & 32 degrees with wind! Gotta get that exercise whether rain, snow, sleet, or shine, and all I wanted to do was get in the bed with a glass of red wine!

Anyone else.... ;D


----------



## Tulip (Feb 14, 2010)

you order Laura Ashley sofas and buy him a large footstall so he has a matching sofa all of his own!!


----------



## xerxes (Nov 21, 2010)

when a 13 week old vizsla pup chews up ur brand spanking new blackberry cellphone... and u can still laugh about it


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

When after all day at work, you coming back home tired and hungry... and then you feeding your V, then taking her for a 1h walk, and on the end of the day after you had your dinner you finished on the sofa with the dog nice curled in the middle and you sitting in the corner


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

All of these are great! Ouch....as a former blackberry owner, I'm glad you can have an expensive laugh


----------



## mdumas (Nov 30, 2010)

she is not with me and I go find her waiting for me with a sock or shoe in her mouth. Almost everyday.


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

When you're not nearly as horrified as you should be when your V comes up and gives you a big kiss on the face and you quickly discover that she's just finished eating cat poop.

Yup, been there.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

When your 8 month old V topples over the flat screen (now replaced) and chews on the teak sofa arm like a nylabone. Then you get this sweet look like, "what else is there and are we going out to play, I've missed you!". When the two V's are curled up on your king size bed and they look so innocent and content and you're still squished on either side...gotta love them. The younger one loves putting his head right next to yours. The two year old V loves going back to back with you..


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

1. You share your pillow with his sweet little head.

2. He gets an ice cream from the ice cream truck too

3. You seriously can't wait to get home to see him.

4. He's your phone & computer background.

5. Cannot walk past him without smoochin his lil noggin. 

He hasn't really destroyed anything of that much importance....(knock on wood)

Yep, my life is pretty consumed with Vizsla love, I never thought I could love a dog as much as this!!!


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

1. You think he is really clever for working out how to take down the fence around the vege garden

2. You find yourself trying to convince your other half that the crater in the lawn adds character to the yard


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

She comes to you whining for attention and you find yourself petting her even when you know she has just rolled in something gross.


----------



## minnere (Jul 8, 2010)

You clean up puke 6 times in under an hour because He chose to eat half of a tennis ball and now his digestive system is rejecting those little rubber pieces. Who would've thought that rubber would not be a good appetizer? Could've fooled me! Oh and even after all of that vomit, you still let him lick your arm, leg, or even your cheek. He's just too darn cute and you feel bad because he has an upset stomach!


----------



## DixiesMom (Feb 5, 2009)

you put yourself between him and a charging pitbull, yep I just did that this morning. I am sure that I will be very sore in a few hours, but it was totally worth it to keep him safe. Hank, not even my dog--he's a foster, has a couple of bite marks but no broken skin. Things could have been so much worse.

After this I guess it's official, I love my foster dog. Will be even harder to let him go to a new home now.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

DixiesMom said:


> you put yourself between him and a charging pitbull, yep I just did that this morning. I am sure that I will be very sore in a few hours, but it was totally worth it to keep him safe. Hank, not even my dog--he's a foster, has a couple of bite marks but no broken skin. Things could have been so much worse.
> 
> After this I guess it's official, I love my foster dog. Will be even harder to let him go to a new home now.


Ouch!...hope you are okay.

Oh and for us, we let him use the computer the odd time ;D


----------



## xerxes (Nov 21, 2010)

kellygh said:


> All of these are great! Ouch....as a former blackberry owner, I'm glad you can have an expensive laugh


lol that was more of a hysterical laugh hehehhe


----------



## countrycruiser (May 16, 2010)

Miles has his own facebook page --


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

You used to look forward to sleeping in on weekends, however now it's puppy potty, puppy feeding, puppy walk, and puppy socialization class.


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

raps702 said:


> You used to look forward to sleeping in on weekends, however now it's puppy potty, puppy feeding, puppy walk, and puppy socialization class.


So true!!!!


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

Kobi lets me sleep in on the weekends if I let him sleep in the bed


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

Kobi said:


> Kobi lets me sleep in on the weekends if I let him sleep in the bed


Yep! we doing the same, when chilli woke up and need a toilet (she sleeps in a crate), one of us i going dowstairs let her for a wee, quick few biscuites for a breakfast and then everyone (including cat are going to our bed) we are under duvet, dog under the throw, and cat on top  extra hour in bed 

it sounds crazy and i am sure we could do with out it but thats our weekends routine


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Kian on the computer is priceless...We think Rosie looks cute with any of our stolen prized possessions hanging out of her adorable mouth. "Sorry about your blackberry--I's just playin...aren't I cute...hehehehe."


----------



## turfguy (Jan 20, 2010)

We laugh every time Cooper lets out a big "sigh" as he is trying to sleep...he does it all the time but it never gets old. He lives such a tough life!


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

turfguy said:


> We laugh every time Cooper lets out a big "sigh" as he is trying to sleep...he does it all the time but it never gets old. He lives such a tough life!


Rosie does this too. It kind of sounds like a contented sigh, but a little wistful at the same time, like, "Oh, thank goodness, I finally get to relax curled up next to you! It's been so long since we got to relax together like this!"


----------

